# Going to contact Freddie Mac Real Estate Agents



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

Good Morning,

I am wanting to contact Freddie Mac real estate agents in my area. I have a few questions that I would like the experienced contractors to comment on.

What is the best way to contact them?

Phone Call
Email
Letter

What information should I provide the agents?

Everything (contact info, pricing, history of company)
Just contact information and pricing?
Just contact information?

What is the best way, in your opinion, to sell company?

Talk about turn around time?
Talk about quality of service?
Talk about time in property preservation?
Talk about pricing?
All of the above?

Thank you for your input!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

ask them to take a jamaican vacation for 2 with you. works everytime


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

72opp said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> I am wanting to contact Freddie Mac real estate agents in my area. I have a few questions that I would like the experienced contractors to comment on.
> 
> ...


They like it when you make it easy on them and Reliability / Dependability.

My real estate agents call me because they know I will do what we agree to, when we agree to do it, and keep them informed. 

My pricing is competitive. Not the cheapest, not the most expensive. 

Don't MAKE price an issue.

Good Luck.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> ask them to take a jamaican vacation for 2 with you. works everytime


Stop giving away my secrets. Lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

What dreamweaver said! 

I work for 5 brokers and that's it! Probably 75% of my work is freddie.

The brokers i work for use me because they know i will get the job done right and in a timely manner. (that's probably the point you want to stress the most, but make sure you can back it up!!)

The other thing is to make sure you do EVERYTHING, these brokers will call you for all kinds of repairs and if you can't do it or don't know how then find a good sub who can and get a bid and mark it up. Never say you can't do a job or that's not your line of work.


Brokers don't really care about price. My prices are probably higher then most but not totally unreasonable. 

Each broker has a set limit for the basic stuff like trashouts, sales clean, wints, rekeys, etc... when i say limit i mean if you are under that number you are automatically approved without a second bid, go over and they must get 2 bids. Learn these numbers and if you can do the jobs for that price bid the max and make your money.

Repairs is where the money is at. For repairs if I keep it under $1,500 for basic stuff it usually gets approved right away, on the spot for emergency calls.

For full rehabs you will always be bidding against someone else, you got to learn what will get you approved, if you are winning everything you bid then your prices are too low, not getting any approvals then your prices are too high. Start out low, get the bids approved and slowly raise your prices till you are comfortable and still getting approvals. Know your competition! I know with one broker I can get $25CY for carpet but with another I have to bid $20 or the other contractor will get the job.

The hardest thing is getting these brokers to give you a shot. You can try the small brokers or new brokers but you want the ones with the most properties and you will be set, however they WILL already have their own contractors so ask them to use you for emergencies and 2nd or 3rd bids. Again, you have to back this up so if they call you to do an emergency repair on Saturday night because the other contractor is home relaxing, you better be in your truck and ready to roll while your still on the phone! The hardest part is getting your foot in the door, once you get one job then you can call them every few weeks and ask for more work. If you haven't done any work yet then email them every 6 months till you get that first job. Most are loyal to their contractors which is a good thing if YOU are that contractor. Keep them happy and there is no reason for them to not use you.

Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2011)

thanohano44 said:


> Stop giving away my secrets. Lol


HEEEEEYYYYYYYY, how about preservation work in Jamacia.:clap:

Just saying, we could all meet at the tiki bar on the beach. Gentlemen, please no Thongs.....:laughing:

To the ladies, PLEEEAAASSSSSE, NO THONGS,,,at all.....:clap:


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2011)

BigDaddyPin said:


> What dreamweaver said!
> 
> I work for 5 brokers and that's it! Probably 75% of my work is freddie.
> 
> ...


BDP: That is very solid advice! One thing I can say for sure that will piss a broker off to no end is going into a property they have that you know has had repair work done to it and nitpicking the lousy work their contractor did:no: I can say I probably lost a very good relationship with my favorite broker for doing just that. Granted, the work was mediocre at best and I was a bit peeved to know that the other contractor probably only beat me by a couple hundred bucks on the bid and did such shoddy work. My arrogance definitely cost me a good source for work. So just try to keep an open mind, and just as BDP said JUMP when they say jump. Once they realize you will go above and beyond to keep them happy (and help them sell more properties) the work will soon follow.


----------

